# Liquid Calcium apps



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Are any of you doing liquid calcium apps on your Tall Fescue lawns? If so what brand of calcium are you spraying?

I was told 1 gallon to the acre with my Fungicide apps.. Thanks


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Any particular reason why you're considering Ca apps?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> Any particular reason why you're considering Ca apps?


To help with Heat stress in the summer months..


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Any concern with buildup in the soil?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is rare for a lawn to have calcium deficiency. Apples or soy, maybe but turf, I'm not sure.

What does your soil testing has in regards to calcium? deficient?


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

I have used calcium as a foliage application 100ml per 100m2. It wont change the ph, but I was told that calcium is the trucker of all the macro nutrients, that is it helps deliver them efficiently. It may be balony as it is not a popular choice to do.

I should note that I do have slightly acidic soil, 6-6.5, it is classed as acid sulphate soil.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

g-man said:


> It is rare for a lawn to have calcium deficiency. Apples or soy, maybe but turf, I'm not sure.
> 
> What does your soil testing has in regards to calcium? deficient?


My soil test do show low in Calcium.. But I looking at this more for the plant with the foliar applications I know some golf courses spray calcium every 30 days..

" I'm told that calcium relives plant stress and thickens the cell walls? Adds color as well "


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

tomartom said:


> I have used calcium as a foliage application 100ml per 100m2. It wont change the ph, but I was told that calcium is the trucker of all the macro nutrients, that is it helps deliver them efficiently. It may be balony as it is not a popular choice to do.
> 
> I should note that I do have slightly acidic soil, 6-6.5, it is classed as acid sulphate soil.


What brand are you using? Thanks


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm in Aus, 
https://www.plantdoctor.com.au/plant-doctor-micronised-liquid-lime


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I use it, but in the garden (stops blossom end rot on tomatoes and peppers) more than the lawn. Make your own, it is far cheaper. Greenhouse grade calcium nitrate is soluble in water and has a fertilizer value of 15.5-0-0 + 19% Ca. Amazon should have it, but I got it here: https://www.morgancountyseeds.com/product/calcium-nitrate/


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Miggity said:


> I use it, but in the garden (stops blossom end rot on tomatoes and peppers) more than the lawn. Make your own, it is far cheaper. Greenhouse grade calcium nitrate is soluble in water and has a fertilizer value of 15.5-0-0 + 19% Ca. Amazon should have it, but I got it here: https://www.morgancountyseeds.com/product/calcium-nitrate/


Thanks I will check that out!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

What I'm looking for is a Liquid Calcium dark in color.. Maybe called a plant food 9-0-0 with 9% calcium.. I have some calcium that I purchased from a certain grass guru with no label would like some help finding that matches this description.. Thanks!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

I found it.. It was a liquid plant food 8-0-0 9% Calcium.. But went with Super-Cal liquid calcium


----------

